

Kings of Zero Sum: Strategies from the AI Wars - nwinter
http://blog.codecombat.com/kings-of-zero-sum-strategies-from-the-ai-wars

======
mheasell
Hi all! I am one of the winners of the tournament, on the ogre side.

The CodeCombat blog seems to be down. I've got a post on my own site about my
strategy which might take your fancy in the meantime:

[http://michaelheasell.com/blog/2015/04/08/zero-sum-my-
winnin...](http://michaelheasell.com/blog/2015/04/08/zero-sum-my-winning-
strategy/)

Hopefully the CodeCombat blog will be up again soon. :)

